# First Audi R8 GT Crashes & Burns: Limited Edition Now Even More Limited.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The super limited production R8 GT (just 333 to be produced) isn't even on sale yet in America (though it will be next year) though a German owner can now take credit for the first destroyed example. 

According to reports the 33 year old driver hit a wet or icy patch on the Autobahn outside of Munich, smashed into a barrier, bouncing several times before coming to a rest on the shoulder of the road. Following the impact the car caught fire and burned while the driver escaped without injury.

How can we tell it's an GT? Follow the link below to DonauKurier.de and you'll see photos and video that show the roll bar and wheels unique to the GT model. Thanks Phunkshon for the tip.

* Full Story - DonauKurier.de *

* Full Story - TopGear.co.uk*


----------

